#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπόδειγμα  Ν.4178/13 άρθρο 25

## kajoanna

Καλημερα σε ολους 
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν υπαρχει ετοιμη βεβαιωση του Ν. 4178 / 13 Αρθρο 25 ΦΕΚ 174 Α
υπαρχει ετοιμο καποιο υποδειγμα;

Ευχαριστω

----------

